# Transmission Control Module - Intermittent Codes - "Error - Service Vehicle..."



## VolkNut (Mar 8, 2004)

Dealer is looking into this after they didn't believe me the first time about the random MFD message that flashes "Error: Service vehicle. Only leave vehicle in P position!"

Car: Volkswagen Golf 

Year: 2015

Engine: CXCA

Mileage: 51951 KM

-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -

02 Transmission Control Module

System description: DQ250-6F MQB 

Software number: 0D9300041T 

Software version: 4511

Hardware number: 02E927770AQ

Hardware version: H52

ODX name: EV_TCMDQ250021

Long coding: 0014

Trouble codes: 

P072C00 - Stuck in Gear 1

Intermittent

P072B00 - Stuck in Reverse

Intermittent

P174A00 - Partial transm. 1 valve 3 Electrical error

Intermittent

P072600 - Engine Speed Inp.Circ. Range/Performance

Intermittent

P179D00 - Cooling oil valve Electrical error

Intermittent

P173400 - Starter release from the selector lever sensor system

Intermittent

-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -

16 Steering Column Electronics

System description: Lenks.Modul 

Software number: 5Q0953521P 

Software version: 0155

Hardware number: 5Q0953569A 

Hardware version: 075

ODX name: EV_SMLSVALEOMQB

Long coding: 0410

Trouble codes: 

B116229 - Selector lever park position lock switch Implausible signal

static

Malfunction frequency counter: 8

Date: 2016-04- 28 19:09:33

Mileage: 51789 km

Unlearning counter: 179

Unknown ambient data: 86017E000000

Priority: 2

Any info on this would be appreciated while I wait for the dealer to call back. Thanks!


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Also have the same issue. Dealer wants me to capture a video or picture of the error. From my research, it appears that a new shifter mechanism is the fix. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VolkNut (Mar 8, 2004)

I checked back with the dealer today and they are still waiting to 'hear back' from VW about a fix for the error codes. I'm sure you are right though, everyone who has had this problem had it resolved by either replacing the transmission control module and/or the steering column electronics. I think it may be as simple as one bad switch in the trans. control module but it seems like the fix is to replace the whole unit.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

VolkNut said:


> I checked back with the dealer today and they are still waiting to 'hear back' from VW about a fix for the error codes. I'm sure you are right though, everyone who has had this problem had it resolved by either replacing the transmission control module and/or the steering column electronics. I think it may be as simple as one bad switch in the trans. control module but it seems like the fix is to replace the whole unit.


Any update? I just got some similar codes


12 Faults Found:

21153 - Gear 1 
P072C 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

21154 - Gear 2 
P072D 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

21155 - Gear 3 
P072E 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

21156 - Gear 4 
P072F 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

21157 - Gear 5 
P073A 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

21158 - Gear 6 
P073B 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

21159 - Gear R 
P072B 00 [002] - Not Selectable
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

10731 - Valve 3 in Transmission Part 1 
P174A 00 [002] - Electrical malfunction
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

10732 - Valve 3 in Transmission Part 2 
P174E 00 [002] - Electrical malfunction
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

10657 - RPM Signal from ECU 
P0726 00 [002] - Implausible Signal
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

10906 - Cooling Oil Valve 
P179D 00 [002] - Electrical Malfunction
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

10763 - Starter Enable from Selector Lever Sensor System 
P1734 00 [002] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:


----------



## agpatel (Jun 1, 2006)

Any update on this? I have them as well and they will come back from clearing - no other issues, only reason i know i had them is because i scan ever oil change. I have read that is the engine is runing or you are driving and scanning they will come up so i will clear it with engine off and check again.


----------



## Sandy0 (Dec 1, 2015)

That’s mechatronic solenoid valve failure and usually due to lack of maintenance?


----------

